#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-29
<Snicers> Hey guys
<Snicers> Anyone on?
<FunnyLookinHat> Sure
<FunnyLookinHat> Snicers, what's up ?
<Snicers> Hey, trying to figure out umasks
<Snicers> need to allow x on files using umask, but it can't seem to do that
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah - I'm not much of an expert there I'm afriad...
<FunnyLookinHat> Try #ubuntu-server ? They're usually pretty slick with that sort of stuff.
<ToyKeeper> Er, the umask is the octal code for permissions which are removed from new files by default.
<ToyKeeper> Like, if a file is saved with the default of 666 or 777 and the umask is 022, it'll end up saved with 644 or 755 instead.
<ToyKeeper> If you wanted to completely disallow access by 'other' by default, you could use a umask of 027, so files will be saved as 640 or 750.
<ToyKeeper> The 3 digits are user, group, and other.  They're composed of three bits each...  4=read, 2=write, 1=execute permission.
